# We The People



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This video just came out and it already has over 6 million hits!

YouTube - We The People

This is without a doubt the best video that has come out and 
apparently many others think so, too, because there have been 
6 million hits in 4 days. Please watch it again and again and send 
it on to others. I believe the pendulum has started to swing so let's 
keep it going!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"The corollary of freedom is individual responsibility."

Take a good look at the trickle down effect of Obamas three terms in Illinois:
Illinois' 66 Percent Tax Hike


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> "The corollary of freedom is individual responsibility."


Ain't that the truth.

The issue I think we face now is that a majority of people enjoy and expect the government to make decisions and take action for them in every facet of life--too fat and lazy for their own good. No better example of this was last night during the snow storm with some of the phone calls we were getting:

"I have a doctor's appointment today. Should I cancel it?"

"Should I go to work?"

"My brother live in Connecticut and his power went out. He says he's is on oxygen treatment and has about 8 hours left. What should I do?"

Seriously, people need to take some f*cking initiative in their own lives. Until that happens, I don't how this nation is ever getting back on track.


----------

